# strane stringhe all'apertura del terminale[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

salve

oggi mentre facevo l'aggiornamento di gentoo con emerge -DuNav world, inprovisamente aprendo un terminale per fare delle modifiche al menu di openbox 

muovendo il culsore apparivano queste stringhe

```
^G Get Helpmatched seq "^N" and btw meta was 0 (menus 1 = 1281)xt^T To Spell

^X Exit      ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos get_key_buffer(): key_buffer_len = 1

                   parse_kbinput(): kbinput = 258, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = FALSE, escapes = 0, byte_digits = 0, retval = 14

                                                get_shortcut(): kbinput = 14, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = FALSE

                                matched seq "^N" and btw meta was 0 (menus 1 = 1281)

    get_key_buffer(): key_buffer_len = 1

                                        parse_kbinput(): kbinput = 258, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = FALSE, escapes = 0, byte_digits = 0, retval = 14

                                                                     get_shortcut(): kbinput = 14, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = FALSE

                                                     matched seq "^N" and btw meta was 0 (menus 1 = 1281)

                         get_key_buffer(): key_buffer_len = 1

                                                             parse_kbinput(): kbinput = 258, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = FALSE, escapes = 0, byte_digits = 0, retval = 14

          get_shortcut(): kbinput = 14, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = FALSE

                                                                          matched seq "^N" and btw meta was 0 (menus 1 = 1281)

```

e queste quando appena apro il terminale 

```
Hey, set sequence to 125 for shortcut "M-}"

No match found...

list val = 1

Hey, set sequence to 123 for shortcut "M-{"

No match found...

list val = 8191

Hey, set sequence to 6 for shortcut "^F"

No match found...

list val = 8191

Hey, set sequence to 2 for shortcut "^B"

No match found...

list val = 1

Hey, set sequence to 0 for shortcut "^Space"

No match found...

list val = 1

Hey, set sequence to 32 for shortcut "M-Space"

No match found...

list val = 8191

Hey, set sequence to 261 for shortcut "kright"

No match found...

list val = 8191

Hey, set sequence to 260 for shortcut "kleft"

Shortcut "^G", function: Get Help, menus 7935

Shortcut "F1", function: Get Help, menus 7935

Shortcut "^X", function: Exit, menus 1

Shortcut "F2", function: Exit, menus 1

Shortcut "^_", function: Go To Line, menus 3

Shortcut "F13", function: Go To Line, menus 3

Shortcut "M-G", function: Go To Line, menus 3

Shortcut "^O", function: WriteOut, menus 1

Shortcut "F3", function: WriteOut, menus 1

Shortcut "^R", function: Read File, menus 1

Shortcut "F5", function: Read File, menus 1

Shortcut "kinsert", function: Read File, menus 1

Shortcut "^W", function: Where Is, menus 1025

Shortcut "F6", function: Where Is, menus 1025

Hmm, didnt find a func for "M-Z"

Hmm, didnt find a func for "M-$"

Shortcut "^T", function: Go To Text, menus 16

Shortcut "M-F", function: New Buffer, menus 64

Shortcut "^C", function: Cancel, menus 15102

Shortcut "^X", function: Exit, menus 1

Shortcut "F2", function: Exit, menus 1

Shortcut "M-D", function: DOS Format, menus 32

Shortcut "M-M", function: Mac Format, menus 32

Shortcut "M-A", function: Append, menus 32

Shortcut "M-P", function: Prepend, menus 32

Shortcut "M-B", function: Backup File, menus 32

Shortcut "^T", function: To Files, menus 80

Shortcut "^T", function: To Files, menus 80

Shortcut "^X", function: Execute Command, menus 64

Shortcut "^Z", function: Suspend, menus 1

Shortcut "^L", function: Refresh, menus 257

Shortcut "^I", function: Tab, menus 1

Shortcut "^M", function: Enter, menus 1

Shortcut "kenter", function: Enter, menus 1

Shortcut "^D", function: Delete, menus 1

Shortcut "kdel", function: Delete, menus 1

Shortcut "^H", function: Backspace, menus 1
```

cercando in giro per google e proprio nel forum internazonale si parlava debug nelle USE https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-743378-start-0.html  che potrebbe avermi creato questo problema avete qualche suggerimento???

grazie

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma tu, che use flag hai attivato?

ti si ripresenta ancora?

hai fatto un aggiornamento, non è che ti si sono scazzate le librerie? (ma propendo per un problema sulla use debug)

----------

## mattylux

si si ho risolto infatti era proprio quella USE che mi ha dato fastidio, lo tolta e ho rilanciato emerge -DuNav world  mi e' tornato tutto apposto per ora, pero l'aggiornamento ancora non e' terminato

----------

